# need your input on loft(see picture)



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

the wife gave me the OK to get a larger loft. you guys where right it is addictive,,,,..
here is the deal
i am getting a 12x24 shed built like the picture in this post.(the picture is not the actual shed. it was a file copy) 
the only difference is that it is going to have
1. ridge vent across the roof
2. doors on the gable end not the front like u see in the picture.
3. 4 windows on the front and 1 on the one gable end.
4. the front t1-11 actually it (dura-temp panels)will be screwed not nailed to the front so it would be easy to remove to convert to a pigeon loft front.
*my question is :*
1. window placement. should they be placed like a standard shed as for height and spacing? because when its complete i am responsible to install the California front with a trap. 
2. what else would u guys do?
the interior will come latter. and will post questions at that time..
thank you all in advanced
ant


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's not a whole lot to do on the outside. It's the inside that is the hard part. And the windows...........where they are and how many there are will depend on what you do with the inside. If you've got 2 sections, then you need two windows. But if you've got 4 or 6 sections, you need 4 or 6 windows.....so actually the inside will sort of dictate what and how you do the windows.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the info... 4 sections, young birds, cocks,hens.breeding area..
he asked if there was a problem with the type of windows he was using opening to the side instead of up and down? i could not answer that question. i think the california front will cover the windows which will still have the screens intact...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

adamant said:


> thanks for the info... 4 sections, young birds, cocks,hens.breeding area..
> he asked if there was a problem with the type of windows he was using opening to the side instead of up and down? i could not answer that question. i think the california front will cover the windows which will still have the screens intacted...


Why would you have screens on the windows? So, in actuality, only one half of the window would be open? Left or right. Doesn't matter really....the birds will get used to whatever you install. IMO, though, it would be better to have the whole window open. We actually put regular house windows in our big loft. We pop them out during the summer and put them back during the winter and just open the bottom half and if it gets SUPER cold, I close the whole thing during the night. 
On our widowhood loft, which has the california style aviary, my husband built windows for almost nothing.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

renee: nice loft you have there... well thought of..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

adamant said:


> renee: nice loft you have there... well thought of..


Thank you. My husband was the "thinker"........LOL......I was just the gopher...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's going to be a nice size loft! Your birds will be very happy there I'm sure. The one thing you want to keep in mind is proper airflow throughout your loft! This the key to having good healthy birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also height, it is really hard to catch a bird in anything over 6ft. for me that would be 5 ft 6inches,as Im short.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would put a 3" hallway the length of the back. Put in 4 large windows on the front. I would then section it off into four 6x9 foot sections. Put breeding sections on the ends with nest boxes. Use the two middle sections for racing. you could even put two individual breeding sections at the end of each hallway. Use sliding doors on the inside. You may even divide it up into 5 sections. I like five sections, it makes things easier. I think the challenge with the shed would be where and how you put the circulation. You will need vents and lots of air. Nice looking building. I would then put large aviaries in the front. In the summer you could open the big doors up for air flow. Nice building.

Randy


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

here is the new one


----------

